# This is why you're not psychotic:



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, so I haven't posted here for ages, but I was kind of reminded of you guys thanks to my sister being admitted to a psychward...with a psychosis.

So, now I've seen psychosis up close, she has told me about her thoughts etc, and for what she's told me; none of you guys show any sign of having a psychosis.

Below, is gonna be what I've noted in her, if you don't wish to read, quit reading here.

Ok, so number 1: She believes in a lot of weird shit. I'm not talking about santa clause, I'm talking about universes, worlds...santa..ok, so she does believe in some form of santa now too. There is no doubt in her mind that her weird things are NOT real.

Number 2: She's paranoid. Not anxiety-paranoid, but she believes, without a doubt that people are after her. She was certain that my father had put her in a mental hospital cause he doesn't like her (?). When blood tests were taken at the hospital, they showed she had taken a lot of drugs. she didn't remember taking any drugs, and was convinced that I was putting drugs in her food, which I did by "spying on my phone, knowing when I'm outside, then you put drugs in my food".

Number 3: Very disorganized in all possible ways. She moves stuff around, goes to do something else, forgot she moved things, and gets convinced someone broke into her house and moved all her things around just to fuck with her mind.

Number 4: "There's nothing wrong with me". She felt fine, perfect, even ecstatic at times. She didn't have a problem, everyone else did.

Number 5: Complete memory loss. She could not remember ANYTHING in her life. She thought she had no family, so I asked "how were you born then?" She replied "Not sure..I'll figure out".

So this, guys, is how you know you're not psychotic...the difference between psychosis and anxiety is this: When you're afraid someone's following you, you're anxious. When you know for a fact someone's following you, and there's no doubt in your mind, you may start worrying.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your sister Xerei

Thanks for dropping in to spread some awareness on the differences

Hope things get better for you and yours


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Sorry to hear about your sister Xerei
> 
> Thanks for dropping in to spread some awareness on the differences
> 
> Hope things get better for you and yours


Yeah..me too. I think she's improving though, cause sometimes she gets out of the psychosis or whatever, then she remembers everything, asks for forgiveness for all the things she's saying..then a few days later, new conspiracy with family as the main antagonists.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Ah okay that's good to hear, is she taking medications?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Ah okay that's good to hear, is she taking medications?


Yeah, zyrtec. The docs couldn't give her anything before a month or so had passed, cause her body was so full of all kinds of drugs. Amphetamine, cocaine, ketamine, codeine...you name it.

Though...I wonder why she's on zyrtec..?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

That is actually very strange, zyrtec is...

Well I can say from experience that medication is a very individual thing. What may work for some may not work for another. So if she doesn't have improvement with one medication then I suggest she keep trying new ones until she finds one that does work for her.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> That is actually very strange, zyrtec is...
> 
> Well I can say from experience that medication is a very individual thing. What may work for some may not work for another. So if she doesn't have improvement with one medication then I suggest she keep trying new ones until she finds one that does work for her.


Yeah, well, it seems zyrtec is working for her..unless she just gets better from drugs leaving her body. I saw her right before she turned psychotic, and it was not a pretty sight. I've never seen someone so fucked up from drugs before. Read up on signs of various drugs..now imagine one person having them all + others that aren't mentioned. That's what she was like. So if anyone reads this, I sure as hell hope they stay away from drugs.


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

That doesnt prove that someone can turn psychotic after DP, when DP is too stressful for your mind and brain to handle, you can get delusions. Look at my case for example. And I have never ever touched drugs.

So we dont know anything. Anything can happen.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Really sorry to hear what is happening in your life at the moment. On the plus side, it isn't going to have a negative effect on her mind once those drugs have left her system. Hopefully that was a major part of the paranoia and psychosis.

As for DP. The way I understand it is that we say it feels LIKE a dream. We don't say this IS a dream. We understand something is off and wrong. That is the difference. We don't believe this is a dream otherwise we would be jumping off buildings etc. But I will say psychosis is quite a broad term, so derealization and DP could be considered forms of psychosis by some people.. but not in a diagnostic sense, although some do find benefit from anti psychotics.


----------

